# nexium - what a joke



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I was given nexium for GERD. I will never take that stuff again. It causes diarreha. We would go out to eat. I would feel fine. Then when we would leave I would start to have cramps and then I would feel awlful for hours. Then it was where is the bathroom??? Why take stuff when it causes problems like this. So now what I do is eat my dinner early around 4 - 5 pm. Hardly eat anything in the evening. Make sure I go for a walk during the day to get some excerise. This has helped alot. I even have lost weight doing this... I had an endoscopy last week. My G I doc said that everything was fine. I was so happy







I told my G I doc that I went off of the nexium because of the side effects. So then he said that I should try Prevacid. He gave me some samples. I read that this drug causes diarreha too. So I'm not going to take it at all. I will adjust my lifestyle so I do not have anymore problems.


----------

